# Broadcom BCM4331 throws errors in dmesg, won't connect wifi

## Negated Void

I'm running on a recent 13" Macbook Pro.

Here's the hardware:

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 02)

And the packages:

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/broadcom-sta-6.30.223.141  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.14.3:3.14.3  USE="-build -deblob -experimental -symlink" 0 kB

Sometimes my WIFI works, sometime's it does not. It's on a corporate wifi with a lot of access points.

dmesg shows a lot of errors:

http://pastebin.com/JtV39s9i

Any thoughts on what I could try?

----------

## khayyam

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> Sometimes my WIFI works, sometime's it does not. It's on a corporate wifi with a lot of access points.

 

Negated Void ... the call trace is consistant with some issue with WDS (Wireless Distribution System ... "roaming"). It should be reported upstream and fixed.

Can you provide your wpa_supplicant.conf (without psk/password) and the output of the following command (when in the vacinity of the above network) ...

```
# awk '{RS="Cell"}/ESSID/' <(iwlist wlan0 scan)
```

If there are multiple ESSID's then provide those also (or a list of ESSID's and 'iwlist wlan0 scan').

best ... khay

----------

## Negated Void

I just upgraded from kernel 3.12->3.14. We'll see if it still happens.

I don't have a wpa_supplicant.conf for you, I'm using network manager. 

It's a TTLS connection with PAP inner authentication.

If you really need one, I'll switch tomorrow and get that working.

Here's the scan:

http://pastebin.com/gAzzLcTv

----------

## khayyam

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> I just upgraded from kernel 3.12->3.14. We'll see if it still happens.

 

Negated Void ... unlikely, I don't see cfg80211 having any updates in the changelog.

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> I don't have a wpa_supplicant.conf for you, I'm using network manager.

 

oh, well, I can't really help then. My suggestion would have been to set a specific BSSID and ignore ESSID. 

 *Negated Void wrote:*   

> It's a TTLS connection with PAP inner authentication.

 

yes I see from the scan ... 802.1x

best ... khay

----------

## chithanh

```
[ 8748.528837]  [<ffffffffa0a322b2>] wl_tkip_printstats+0x27c5/0x3c13 [wl]

[ 8748.528842]  [<ffffffffa0a32813>] wl_tkip_printstats+0x2d26/0x3c13 [wl]

[ 8748.528846]  [<ffffffffa0a326e2>] wl_tkip_printstats+0x2bf5/0x3c13 [wl]

[ 8748.528850]  [<ffffffffa0a325c0>] ? wl_tkip_printstats+0x2ad3/0x3c13 [wl]
```

The kernel oopses seem to be directly related to the broadcom-sta(wl) driver. Either you need to wait for a fixed version from Broadcom, or switch to b43 if you can.

----------

